#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  March Member of the Month - 2015!

## G

Our honoured member for March is an avid and long-standing roleplayer,  and this month celebrates the one year and one month anniversary of her  time on RPA! (That's a thing, right?) 

A gregarious and imaginative GM, she has hosted a whopping number of  RP's in her time here, and if you can be sure of one thing with this  member it's that no plot she proposes will be like the last! What an  imagination! From fantastic adventures in Riddles: Tails of Tailte to romantic exploration in Latching, from musicians on a strange trip in Plastic Beach to animalistic adventures in Those of the Fur, this British-born member will never leave you bored, or uninspired!

But wait, you thought this amazing creativity stopped at roleplaying?  Well, you couldn't be more wrong! A stroll through the creative section  will have you wowed at this girls talent with creative writing, poetry, and song, too! 

Still wondering who I'm talking about? Surely you've guessed it by now,  because I'm sure this friendly member has already caught your notice  with her kind and great attitude toward everyone! 

So let's have a big
 
for March's Member of the Month,* Caoihme294!*

----------


## Ragnarok

Congrats Caoihme294!

----------


## Omac

Yay! I was hoping it was you! and not me, nope

But, no seriously you deserve it!

----------


## BumblingBee

... the feels you guys  :T_T: 

Thnx so much

just:

----------


## Preach

::D: ! Congrats Caoimhe!!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Crazywolf

Congratulations Caoi you definately deserve it. I am really happy for you.  ::): 

*glows with happiness*  :~bubbles~:

----------


## Sear

Caoimhe294, Yay!! I seriously don't know you at all but hey! You deserve it if you got it so...


Congratulations!

----------


## Aureyon

Congrats.  ::):

----------


## Rha'az

Congrats! Whoo~! 

I know the feels Caoime, feels victorius!

----------


## Kris



----------


## TheBarbarian

You are defenetly more than deserving Caoihme!

----------


## V

Congratz  :=D:

----------


## Mihkul

Congrats, Cao. Well deserved honor

----------


## AvisCrown

Congrats!!

----------


## Kiki

CONGRATS!  :C:: 

 :luv:   :luv:   :luv:

----------


## Breggo13

Yay! My first GM on RPA!!! I love you! Congratz!!!!

----------


## Griff

Congratulations!  :(juggle):

----------


## Hazy

WOW Congrats!!!
And you want to play with lil ole me?!  ::aweme::

----------


## .Karma.

Congrats!!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Mysteria

Congratulations!

----------


## Sinderella

Congratulations!

----------

